# Just heard an interesting phrase....re: getting around



## Jace (Jul 12, 2022)

"Micro-mobil is the way of the future"

biking, scooter..etc

I knew a guy who drove/road ..(not too far) to the store on his scooter

What do you think?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 12, 2022)

Jace said:


> "Micro-mobil is the way of the future"
> 
> biking, scooter..etc
> 
> ...


Maybe a VW beach buggy, or a golf cart. Too much traffic here for those on the road.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 12, 2022)

Back in my much younger days, I rode a MO-Ped all over the
city i lived in, to work and all....


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Maybe a VW beach buggy, or a golf cart. Too much traffic here for those on the road.


I have thought for a while that golf buggy type vehicles would be a good choice for inner city roads. These are ideal for short local journeys, with cars etc. restricted to by-passes. This would make city air less polluted and, as speed is restricted, hopefully there would be  fewer casualties.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 12, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I have thought for a while that golf buggy type vehicles would be a good choice for inner city roads. These are ideal for short local journeys, with cars etc. restricted to by-passes. This would make city air less polluted and, as speed is restricted, hopefully there would be  fewer casualties.


Like this?:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-s...ehicle,km/h (25 mph) on a paved level surface.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

I'd rather have a motorcycle or a large SUV (truck-based). 

But motorcycles are too dangerous and a large SUV is not needed, gets really low gas mileage (like 10 mph) and is not good for the environment (I've heard that, anyway).


----------



## Jeni (Jul 12, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I have thought for a while that golf buggy type vehicles would be a good choice for inner city roads. These are ideal for short local journeys, with cars etc. restricted to by-passes. This would make city air less polluted and, as speed is restricted, hopefully there would be  fewer casualties.


very nice city Peachtree ...... just southeast of Atlanta the housing developed  areas all had golf cart trails built in
neighborhood to the grocery store etc most local travel was in golf carts. was funny to see like 12 in parking lots etc ........
most people had cars but only used carts unless they were traveling farther then that small area
we visited while hubby was on job interview over a *decade ago* when i saw this and experienced it as his potential employer let us use his golf cart.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 12, 2022)

Like these?  Kind of cute as long as the roads are created/organized for them...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2022)

Not just for Grandma anymore!







Micro-Mobil makes sense to me in densely populated areas with good mass transit systems.

Scooter rentals are becoming popular in this area.



https://www.veoride.com/syracuse/


----------

